# help and fast



## HENRY (Feb 2, 2007)

he is shacking really bad. think he is going away for good..


----------



## renay (May 30, 2007)

keep him warm and hydrated. Seek out vet care ASAP any known diseases or illnesses?


----------



## HENRY (Feb 2, 2007)

DUDE GET TO A VET. BUT KEEPING WARM


----------



## renay (May 30, 2007)

what!? :?


----------



## HENRY (Feb 2, 2007)

CANT GET VET. KEEPING WARM:{


----------



## renay (May 30, 2007)

are you keeping him hydrated? Make sure hes drinking water. And if you have any mushy foods try to offer him that as well, if worst comes to worst, just make him comfortable, I'm sorry that sounds horrible but it may come down to it.


----------



## HENRY (Feb 2, 2007)

DUDE HE IS WEAK HE CAN GET THE FOOD IN HIS MOUTH AND THIN CANT EAT IT


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Try something soft. Applesauce? Baby food?

Ensure?


----------



## HENRY (Feb 2, 2007)

GUYS MEANS ALOT TO ME. HE MOVING ALOT. BUT JUST NOT EATING


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

As long as he's drinking he'll be okay a while, but can you get him to a vet in the morning?


----------



## HENRY (Feb 2, 2007)

OK


----------



## renay (May 30, 2007)

vet care is needed ASAP, you may find yourself up all night with him. Even if you can't get him to eat applesauce, just give him water... you can just put it on the tip of your finger and rub it over his mouth, that or if you have a syringe that could work well to! Do you have a hot water bottle?! Or a magic bag or whatever you call it? one of those fabric things filled with rice? if so put it in the microwave and let him lie on it. I did this when i had baby raccoons.


----------



## HENRY (Feb 2, 2007)

how much will the vet bill be


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

it depends


----------



## renay (May 30, 2007)

Any news? Did he pull through the night?!


----------



## HENRY (Feb 2, 2007)

SORRY DUDE


----------



## renay (May 30, 2007)

im guessing thats a no  well that sucks for you, you have my condolences


----------

